# Rear fender on a cannondale cross bike..



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

Hi guys, I'm trying to mount my rear fender on my Cannondale cross bike.. There is no brake bridge, this had a y stay at the top, but DOES have a hole at the bottom to what seems like attach the fender bolt.. BUT, the finder bolt goes from front to back, not up... Any ideas or anyone have Cannondale crossbike with a rear fender.. It's an SKS fender I had on another bike.. Thanks..


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

Mine is not a cross bike but it is a Cannondale Badboy with a SKS fender.

I know my solution is not elegant but it does work. I bent the mounting bracket down and used two zip ties to hold in place. I don't have the hole that you do. My main concern was keeping it as close to the tire as possible, for less spray.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Good tip..*

Thanks.. I may give that a shot if I can't come up with something.. You'd think, and there probably is, an adapter of some type..


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

Punch, or drill, a hole in the fender. I would actually cut a slot, about a half inch long, for a bit of adjustability. Rubber or leather washers will reduce rattle.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Cannondale makes..*

a part for it my LBS is going to get for me.. If it isn't correct, (this is possible), then I'm going to do the rubber washer thing..


----------

